# Mr Universe - 2008 - Germany



## brother beyond (Jun 5, 2008)

Who knows anything about this?

Which brits are in with a chance?

When are results out?


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

it isnt to nov m8


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i think this is the WFF Universe Sully is taking a team over i believe...


----------



## brother beyond (Jun 5, 2008)

who won?

tom young?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Aaron Langmead came 5th and steve coates came 3rd in junoirs

Claire Burrel 3rd, Kath Mullen 1st in ladies class

Tom Young 1st, Mike Lawrence 2nd ....

well done to everyone who competed....


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

I thought it was the NAC (National Athletic Committee), and it is Eugene Lavistock who took a team over.

I think they run it twice a year, or at least they go to Germany twice a year, maybe once is the Universe, once is Europeans or something like that.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

nope not the NAC Tat


----------



## brother beyond (Jun 5, 2008)

how do the classes work in mr universe, i believe tom young won extreme body....what is that, what class was he in.

how good is he compared to others?

can you make a living out of bodybuilding?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well if he won extreme body then i guess he was in the extreme body class.....

the WFF universe have different classes and you get placed in a class at pre-judging i believe depending on the amount of muscle you have.

as for making a living yes you can but you need to be very good and be able to market yourself


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> nope not the NAC Tat


Bloody hell, another federation? 

WFF = World Fitness Federation?


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

came 4th  that other lad didnt turn up i dont think paul so i got the 4th place trophy, or should i say 4st as it says, either way i've learnt alot from this and know alot more about the lads and girls on our team, theyr'e all amazing characters haha, fanks sulli for taking me over there aiming to kick-start myself straight away for the junior british in october, well done and fanks again to the team not to mention my dad andy, and Dave .s. u keep on webbing haha, Aaron...


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

never been to a show like this before, it started at 4pm and i dint get on till 2am talk bout a long day!! but everyone stayed to watched so good job i got a result. kath mullen won AGAIN she looked awesome as ever and there was never any doubt she would win even if she did keep her rollers in ha and the waynetta look went down a treat at adjudication ha aha ha. everyone who went over had a top time, hope to stay in touch with them all. thanks to mike 'webmeister' sully for inviting me!!


----------



## Kbody123 (Jun 16, 2008)

19AZA92 said:


> came 4th  that other lad didnt turn up i dont think paul so i got the 4th place trophy, or should i say 4st as it says, either way i've learnt alot from this and know alot more about the lads and girls on our team, theyr'e all amazing characters haha, fanks sulli for taking me over there aiming to kick-start myself straight away for the junior british in october, well done and fanks again to the team not to mention my dad andy, and Dave .s. u keep on webbing haha, Aaron...


says on the WFF site u came 5th mate all pics up and 4th place guy is there too!!!


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

alright aza tell ur dad give us a bell,or e-mail us them pics. when u comin down to our gym?


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

kallum said:


> says on the WFF site u came 5th mate all pics up and 4th place guy is there too!!!


hiya kallum, thats wierd i ended up bein given the 4th place trophy :confused1: but like i said im gonna learn from that WFF and try make a big come back in the central doncaster (october 11th) and the Mr. Teen in birmingham (26th october)... it's my first year like so ill give it my best.

Hiya tommy m8, lukin good in the beef mag haha, ill pass on what you said to my dad, and ill ask him bout coming training up at your gym, coz i definately want to come down to see you lot again, plus training at another gym should be a good change aswell... Aaron.. :thumbup1:


----------



## Kbody123 (Jun 16, 2008)

19AZA92 said:


> hiya kallum, thats wierd i ended up bein given the 4th place trophy :confused1: but like i said im gonna learn from that WFF and try make a big come back in the central doncaster (october 11th) and the Mr. Teen in birmingham (26th october)... it's my first year like so ill give it my best.
> 
> Hiya tommy m8, lukin good in the beef mag haha, ill pass on what you said to my dad, and ill ask him bout coming training up at your gym, coz i definately want to come down to see you lot again, plus training at another gym should be a good change aswell... Aaron.. :thumbup1:


done well to get to universe ill c u on stage at the british youth championships if your competing. Also one question how long you been on the juice?


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

19AZA92 said:


> hiya kallum, thats wierd i ended up bein given the 4th place trophy :confused1: but like i said im gonna learn from that WFF and try make a big come back in the central doncaster (october 11th) and the Mr. Teen in birmingham (26th october)... it's my first year like so ill give it my best.
> 
> Hiya tommy m8, lukin good in the beef mag haha, ill pass on what you said to my dad, and ill ask him bout coming training up at your gym, coz i definately want to come down to see you lot again, plus training at another gym should be a good change aswell... Aaron.. :thumbup1:


yeah mate be good to c u an ur dad, an ur more than welcome down ours!! got that beef mag the other day but they picked some **** pics ha ha, oh well we should both be in it again next month for the britain!! and yet again i wouldn't worry bout some comments on this board, and some questions don't need answering like the above.....were all natural ha ha ha!!


----------



## Kbody123 (Jun 16, 2008)

tommy y said:


> yeah mate be good to c u an ur dad, an ur more than welcome down ours!! got that beef mag the other day but they picked some **** pics ha ha, oh well we should both be in it again next month for the britain!! and yet again i wouldn't worry bout some comments on this board, and some questions don't need answering like the above.....were all natural ha ha ha!!


And pigs fly right!!!! ha. But no offence i heard some stuff from a few guys at a show recently talkin about you and how your so young to be in the game! So queries need answerin in some cases...the brave will answer thats all i'll say.


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

kallum said:


> And pigs fly right!!!! ha. But no offence i heard some stuff from a few guys at a show recently talkin about you and how your so young to be in the game! So queries need answerin in some cases...the brave will answer thats all i'll say.


Yeh ill see you at the British kallum, and thats all that i need say.

and yeah thanks again tommy alots said in bodynbuilding just trying to lay low and win win win, haha, yeah my lat spread was awful on that pic, there were some poor images, and my dad should be intouch soon mate, he's bin a little busy but there's no ignorance in that, he's kindalooked upto you, like that picture of us 3, he's got that on the fridge and has swore to get to your level by october, fingers crossed for him, and yeah ill see you at britain if your around... aaron :thumbup1:


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

oh yeah is this kallum lowe ?


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

> well if he won extreme body then i guess he was in the extreme body class.....


lolollololol

now what the F**k is the extream body class ???


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

romper stomper said:


> lolollololol
> 
> now what the F**k is the extream body class ???


extreme body is 1 of the many classes that the WFF had to offer, in prejudication all competitors were made to stand out on stage whilst being hand-picked into certain classes the main names being the fitness class, performance, athletic, superbody and the big guns extreme body mate.. Aaron :thumbup1:


----------



## Kbody123 (Jun 16, 2008)

19AZA92 said:


> extreme body is 1 of the many classes that the WFF had to offer, in prejudication all competitors were made to stand out on stage whilst being hand-picked into certain classes the main names being the fitness class, performance, athletic, superbody and the big guns extreme body mate.. Aaron :thumbup1:


Some wierd classes at the universe right!! i was confused with all these extreme body classes and so on...heard it was a good show overall alot of the guys and girl did well i train with claire burrel who came 3rd good ahcievment! and same goes for all who competed.


----------

